# Four Freedoms



## distant.star (Oct 25, 2012)

.
Anyone yet made images of the new Four Freedoms Park on Roosevelt Island in New York?

It looks like a great place, both for park pictures as well as city skyline, river sites, bridges, etc. Can't wait to start seeing some images. The granite blocks have slight separations between them -- tempting to shoot through.

I will go up there if we get a great winter day, otherwise I'll wait until spring. I expect since it's new there will be crowds for a while.


----------

